# Kindle Fire - App question



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

my kids got the fire for xmas....problem is they love to play the smurfs but its not avail. on the amazon market, only the android market.
I heard you can download the android market to the kindle, is this true?
and is it hard to do?
and would i be able to get the smurfs app for them?

Thank you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pixeemom--

Welcome to KindleBoards!

I don't believe that you can install the android market to the Kindle unless you root it, which is against Amazon's Terms of Service.  Some apps can be found outside of the Android market and can be sideloaded.  Also, if you have an Android phone, you may be able to download the app to your android phone, remove it with a file manager app and put it on the Fire.  It may or may not work on the Fire.

That being said, lots of free games are available for the Fire on Amazon's market.  Give 'em a try!

Betsy


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pixeemom--
> 
> Welcome to KindleBoards!
> 
> ...


I had a feeling rooting was against amazons terms, similar to jailbreaking the iphone...
but what is this sideloading you talk about, is that ok to do? and would I be able to get the smurf apps?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, Amazon is alright with sideloading.  You would have to either find the app on a site other than the Android Market and download it or move it from an Android phone to your computer and then from your computer to your Fire.  The file you are looking for is an .apk file.  If you find it from a legitimate site, you can navigate to it with your Fire and download it directly and install it.  Moving it from your phone to your computer and then to your Fire requires some additional apps.

Are you already playing it on an Android phone?

Betsy


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, Amazon is alright with sideloading. You would have to either find the app on a site other than the Android Market and download it or move it from an Android phone to your computer and then from your computer to your Fire. The file you are looking for is an .apk file. If you find it from a legitimate site, you can navigate to it with your Fire and download it directly and install it. Moving it from your phone to your computer and then to your Fire requires some additional apps.
> 
> Are you already playing it on an Android phone?
> 
> Betsy


  no, I have an IPHONE, but I know the smurfs app is on the android market because i found it on there when i looked on line, when i went to hit download, it brought up an option to dl but it was only giving me the option to choose my OLD android phone (that i know owned for 15 days, returned it, hated it) so i went back to the IPHONE.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, you'll have to find a way to get it at another site or have someone with an Android phone get it for you.  Is it a free app?

Once you have the .apk file on your computer, you can copy it to your Fire (I put things in the "downloads" folder).  

Connect the Fire to the comuter using the micro USB cable.  Once the Fire is recognized by the computer, open up the downloads folder and copy the .apk file there.  Then, you'll need one of the File Manager apps on your Fire, like File Expert, available through the Amazon App Store.  Install that and navigate to the "downloads" folder and tap on the .apk file.  It should start to install.

After you are able to get the .apk file for the Smurf app, feel free to come back for more help.

I also recommend you try one of the other zillion free games available on the App Store.  They may find one  they like that doesn't require jumping through hoops.

Betsy


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, you'll have to find a way to get it at another site or have someone with an Android phone get it for you. Is it a free app?
> 
> Once you have the .apk file on your computer, you can copy it to your Fire (I put things in the "downloads" folder).
> 
> ...


wow, thank you for all the info.....sounds complicated, i think i might just wait and see if amazon gets the app. I emailed amazon and they said they love hearing feedback so maybe it will become avail. soon....as of now my kids are playing with other app's that they found.
Seems like too much work for just one app  lol
but thank you for your help, i am glad I found this forum!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad we could help clarify the issue for you, pixeemom!  And glad your kids are enjoying the Fire.  (Hope they let you play with it, too, LOL!)

This is a great place, lots of friendly people.  Be sure to check out the Fire and the Free App of the Day thread.  A new free app is announced every day by Amazon, and we post about it there.  Most of them are game!

Betsy


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glad we could help clarify the issue for you, pixeemom! And glad your kids are enjoying the Fire. (Hope they let you play with it, too, LOL!)
> 
> This is a great place, lots of friendly people. Be sure to check out the Fire and the Free App of the Day thread. A new free app is announced every day by Amazon, and we post about it there. Most of them are game!
> 
> Betsy


thanks again!!!
i also subscribed to something called KINDLE FIRE DEPARTMENT BLOG


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Another alternative is that if you have the app on your Android phone, install Frostwire on both the phone and the Fire. Start it up on both devices. On the Fire, select the phone, and then click the disc icon in the upper left corner. All of your apps on the phone will appear. Click the Smurfs app, and it'll transfer. Click the green "forward" arrow, and it will install on the Fire.

I've installed a bunch of apps on my Fire that I have on the phone. I've even downloaded apps onto the phone from the Android Market, moved them to the Fire and the uninstalled them if I didn't want them on the phone.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Hoosiermama said:


> Another alternative is that if you have the app on your Android phone, install Frostwire on both the phone and the Fire. Start it up on both devices. On the Fire, select the phone, and then click the disc icon in the upper left corner. All of your apps on the phone will appear. Click the Smurfs app, and it'll transfer. Click the green "forward" arrow, and it will install on the Fire.
> 
> I've installed a bunch of apps on my Fire that I have on the phone. I've even downloaded apps onto the phone from the Android Market, moved them to the Fire and the uninstalled them if I didn't want them on the phone.


thank you but unfort. I don't have an android phone any more.... 
i have the iphone


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One thing that I don't think got mentioned (though I admit I skimmed so maybe I missed it):  In order to load apps from other than Amazon, you need to go into Settings (the gear at the upper right), tap "more", scroll down and tap "device" and then tap "on" where it says "allow installation of Applications from Unknown Sources."  If you don't it won't let you put anything on from anywhere than Amazon's AppStore.  You can change this setting, load the 'foreign' app, and then change it back.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> One thing that I don't think got mentioned (though I admit I skimmed so maybe I missed it): In order to load apps from other than Amazon, you need to go into Settings (the gear at the upper right), tap "more", scroll down and tap "device" and then tap "on" where it says "allow installation of Applications from Unknown Sources." If you don't it won't let you put anything on from anywhere than Amazon's AppStore. You can change this setting, load the 'foreign' app, and then change it back.


i noticed that....i didn't change the setting because i don't think it would just let me dl the smurf app...
this is what i did, i went to the web typed in the smurf link and clicked on download, now something downloaded but i couldn't find it...i don't know what the heck i downloaded either, so i deleted it....
i wonder if i change my settings and re tried this, if it would let me download the app.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pixeemom said:


> wow, thank you for all the info.....sounds complicated, i think i might just wait and see if amazon gets the app. I emailed amazon and they said they love hearing feedback so maybe it will become avail. soon....as of now my kids are playing with other app's that they found.
> Seems like too much work for just one app  lol
> but thank you for your help, i am glad I found this forum!!!!


It really isn't complicated to download the outside apps once you get that setting changed. I've got the download apps from both Getjar.com and 1mobile.com loaded on my Fire, so I can download directly from them now. There's a step-by-step guide here (applies to all apps that are compatible with the Fire, not just the Nook app : 
http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57336998-285/how-to-read-your-nook-books-on-the-kindle-fire/?tag=mncol;txt

Not sure which Smurfs app you were looking for but I saw a few on 1mobile.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Meemo said:


> It really isn't complicated to download the outside apps once you get that setting changed. I've got the download apps from both Getjar.com and 1mobile.com loaded on my Fire, so I can download directly from them now. There's a step-by-step guide here (applies to all apps that are compatible with the Fire, not just the Nook app :
> http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57336998-285/how-to-read-your-nook-books-on-the-kindle-fire/?tag=mncol;txt
> 
> Not sure which Smurfs app you were looking for but I saw a few on 1mobile.


ok this seems a tad more simpler....is it legal? because I don't like messing around with this stuff....i read the step by step guide instead of picking getjar.com i can pick 1mobile.com right? because i just looked on there and i seen the smurf apps.

i am so nervous to try this, i feel like i am going to mess something up.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pixeemom said:


> ok this seems a tad more simpler....is it legal? because I don't like messing around with this stuff....i read the step by step guide instead of picking getjar.com i can pick 1mobile.com right? because i just looked on there and i seen the smurf apps.
> 
> i am so nervous to try this, i feel like i am going to mess something up.


Totally legal - both are legit sites for apps. And Amazon opened the door to allow it. One thing I do is check for reviews of the apps (and how many times they've been downloaded if that's available) - the more good reviews/downloads, the more chance that there's nothing bad going on with that app (like malware). I've been doing it since the day after I got my Fire back in November - saw how to get the Nook app and have been getting outside apps ever since. You can have getjar AND 1mobile - I do.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Totally legal - both are legit sites for apps. And Amazon opened the door to allow it. One thing I do is check for reviews of the apps (and how many times they've been downloaded if that's available) - the more good reviews/downloads, the more chance that there's nothing bad going on with that app (like malware). I've been doing it since the day after I got my Fire back in November - saw how to get the Nook app and have been getting outside apps ever since. You can have getjar AND 1mobile - I do.


its simple right? lol sorry i know i sound dumb....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep - simple!  Another cool thing - I was going through updating about 16 apps yesterday (yeah, I'd neglected updates for a while  ) - one of them had come from getjar I believe.  The Fire told me that the app hadn't come from Amazon and did I want to replace it with the Amazon version (which apparently had become available for the Fire).  Still saved whatever settings I might've had in there - I don't remember now which app it was.   

But yes, simple.  Believe me, I'm no tech genius, especially about Android - we're pretty much Apple folk in this house - I've learned by reading and asking questions here and on mobileread to try to find out how to do things with Android.  And no you don't sound dumb - just cautious   and that's not a bad thing!


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Yep - simple! Another cool thing - I was going through updating about 16 apps yesterday (yeah, I'd neglected updates for a while ) - one of them had come from getjar I believe. The Fire told me that the app hadn't come from Amazon and did I want to replace it with the Amazon version (which apparently had become available for the Fire). Still saved whatever settings I might've had in there - I don't remember now which app it was.
> 
> But yes, simple. Believe me, I'm no tech genius, especially about Android - we're pretty much Apple folk in this house - I've learned by reading and asking questions here and on mobileread to try to find out how to do things with Android. And no you don't sound dumb - just cautious  and that's not a bad thing!


wow thank you very much this is GTK!!!
I am going to try it later when i get back...thanks again for your help!


----------



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

This is the best news I've heard since getting my Kindle and finding out that I can't download from the Android Market.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Meemo said:


> It really isn't complicated to download the outside apps once you get that setting changed. I've got the download apps from both Getjar.com and 1mobile.com loaded on my Fire, so I can download directly from them now. There's a step-by-step guide here (applies to all apps that are compatible with the Fire, not just the Nook app :
> http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57336998-285/how-to-read-your-nook-books-on-the-kindle-fire/?tag=mncol;txt
> 
> Not sure which Smurfs app you were looking for but I saw a few on 1mobile.


Meemo, i wanted to ask you...as i was reading the link, its saying the word NOOK a lot, is this what I have to look for? when i follow the steps?


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glad we could help clarify the issue for you, pixeemom! And glad your kids are enjoying the Fire. (Hope they let you play with it, too, LOL!)
> 
> This is a great place, lots of friendly people. Be sure to check out the Fire and the Free App of the Day thread. A new free app is announced every day by Amazon, and we post about it there. Most of them are game!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you very much, loving this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

heymelbs said:


> This is the best news I've heard since getting my Kindle and finding out that I can't download from the Android Market.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


Welcome to KindleBoards, heymelbs!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pixeemom said:


> Meemo, i wanted to ask you...as i was reading the link, its saying the word NOOK a lot, is this what I have to look for? when i follow the steps?


No, it's just that this link was specifically about putting the Nook for Android app on the Fire. Just substitute whatever app it is that you're looking for (like the Smurfs one) for "Nook". The steps are the same.

Unless, of course, you want to put the Nook for Android app on your Fire.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Meemo said:


> No, it's just that this link was specifically about putting the Nook for Android app on the Fire. Just substitute whatever app it is that you're looking for (like the Smurfs one) for "Nook". The steps are the same.
> 
> Unless, of course, you want to put the Nook for Android app on your Fire.


I did it, Yay!!! the two girls now have the smurfs app on their kindles, thank you very much for all your help!!!


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for this thread.  I followed the nook instructions and was successful in dl apps from GetJar.

Wouldn't you think with the millions of Fire's that have flooded the market that Android Market would come up with an app to directly dl and install their apps on the Fire?  There are some apps there that I can't find elsewhere but I don't have a second android device to transfer from.  

My problem at this point is that I have gone app crazy and now have run out of storage for them.  I don't think the apps from Getjar or 1mobile would store in the cloud would they?  Once you remove them from the Fire they would be gone, right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, of course, Amazon is not likely to allow such an app. . . they obviously have designed the thing to encourage purchases from their own store.

And, FWIW, there are very very few apps that I have gotten via the android Market (I've had an android device for a couple of years) that are not also available -- or something similar -- in Amazon's store. I realize this is not the case for everyone. And I realize, further, that many people want to open things up just on principle. Which is a fair position.

But I do think the Market could use with some clean up in aisle 5. . . .there's a lot of complete junk in there. . . .I appreciate that the Amazon store, and Getjar and 1mobile as well I think, though I've not got much experience with either store . . . have vetted the apps so I'll be fairly certain they'll at least work and not crash my device. 

I suppose it would be in the interest of the Market to develop an app that allows it to be loaded on Fire. . .except that they don't develop apps. . .they just offer a place for people to sell/distribute them.  so it's probably not likely. Getjar and 1Mobile have done it because they're already outside the Market themselves so it was just, as I understand it, a matter of tweaking their app to work with the Fire. I mean, you won't find either one in the Android Market -- which, by the way, you couldn't even search on line 2 years ago. . .you HAD to access it via an android device. So things ARE progressing!

Which reminds me of this picture I saw on George Takei's FB page yesterday:


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually I think Amazon has done an amazing job providing quality apps for the Fire.  I have been astounded with the number of free apps available.  I have an 8 year old and a 2 year old grandsons so I have found some really great games for both of them for free.  I look forward every day to seeing what the free app of the day is going to be.  I am just one of those folks that figure in the tech world there is always a work around to any issue.  At this point I check out android market and get an idea of something I think would be a great app and then usually can find it elsewhere.  I guess there is a place where you can even suggest to Amazon that they port a certain app to Amazon.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> Thanks for this thread. I followed the nook instructions and was successful in dl apps from GetJar.
> 
> Wouldn't you think with the millions of Fire's that have flooded the market that Android Market would come up with an app to directly dl and install their apps on the Fire? There are some apps there that I can't find elsewhere but I don't have a second android device to transfer from.
> 
> My problem at this point is that I have gone app crazy and now have run out of storage for them. I don't think the apps from Getjar or 1mobile would store in the cloud would they? Once you remove them from the Fire they would be gone, right?


I think (but haven't tried this so I'm not sure) you could connect via USB and move the apk files for non-Amazon apps to Dropbox (assuming you have Dropbox on your Fire) - that way you've still got them and can easily re-install if you want them back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, that's what I do, I have a dropbox folder called apk files.  If I access that folder on Dropbox, I can double click on the apk to install.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, that's what I do, I have a dropbox folder called apk files. If I access that folder on Dropbox, I can double click on the apk to install.
> 
> Betsy


That sounds like a work around. Do you mean you have a Dropbox app on your Fire? I see it listed as an android app on Amazon but when I search for it from the Fire in the app store it doesn't list it. When you do this Betsy do you download whatever app you want to your pc instead of to the Fire? If I connect my Fire to my pc via usb will I see a folder on the fire that will list files with the .apk extension? Which folder?

I am sorry I am so dense on this. Sheila


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> That sounds like a work around. Do you mean you have a Dropbox app on your Fire? I see it listed as an android app on Amazon but when I search for it from the Fire in the app store it doesn't list it. When you do this Betsy do you download whatever app you want to your pc instead of to the Fire? If I connect my Fire to my pc via usb will I see a folder on the fire that will list files with the .apk extension? Which folder?
> 
> I am sorry I am so dense on this. Sheila


LOL, no problem, I'm a novice Android'er--just since I got my Fire. Everything I know I learned here on KB.

You can get the Dropbox app here: http://www.dropbox.com/android Navigate on your Fire to that site and click on the Download button. Eventually you'll get a notification that it has downloaded (click on the little number in the upper right corner--actually there will be a notification showing the status of the download as it happens, too). You do have to allow third party app installation (Gear in upper right > More > Device > Allow Installation of Applications > "On") if you haven't already. Once it is downloaded, tap on the notification to install it.

To use Dropbox, you will need to have a Dropbox account. For convenience, you'll probably want to install their "helper app" on your computer, though it is possible to just use the online Dropbox account and upload files.

You can do this to download any file that you can navigate to directly on the Fire's web browser.

If I happen to find a file while on one of my other devices or via email (free apps only) I download it to my Dropbox folder.

On the Fire, .apk files will generally be found in the Download folder. If you connect your Fire to the computer via USB, that is at KINDLE > Download in the file structure.

If you are using a file manager on the Fire, such as File Expert, the download folder can be found in My Files > SD Card > Download.

Betsy


----------



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome to KindleBoards, heymelbs!
> 
> Betsy


Nice to be onboard, hopefully I can offer some tips as time goes on.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which reminds me of this picture I saw on George Takei's FB page yesterday:


Now THAT'S funny!









Thanks, Meemo and Betsy, for the thought and instructions for essentially backing up apps downloaded directly from GetJar or other sites; I've been using Dropbox if I needed to download an app to my PC to then get to on my Fire (using the cleverly-named "Apps" folder ), but didn't realize I might be able to access apk files of non-Amazon apps to save as well (and where to find them). And I have a few of those, maybe 25 or so, so it'd be nice to have them backed up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw that TiVo now has an android app. . .much like the one they have for iPhone. . .that they say will work with Fire.  Thus far it's only in the android market. . but it will, among other things, let your Fire be used as a TiVo remote.   Gonna watch for it to show up in the Amazon store but I may have to bite the bullet and figure out how to install it elsewise.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Agh!  That's the one drawback to having a DirecTV Tivo, we get left out of all the fun extra Tivo stuff.  Stoopid licensing and corporate turf wars.... *grumble grumble*


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks so much Meemo for suggesting Dropbox and Betsy for giving the blow by blow how to on Dropbox as my own person "apk cloud".  I have successfully accomplished this and it works fine with both GetJar and 1Mobile.  FYI the Getjar apps actually don't end up in the Kindle download folder.  They can be found in the Kindle Getjar/cache folder and have an alphanumeric name (not the name of the file).  I found that once identified each file I could rename it with no problem.

Thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Sheila, I haven't actually used GetJar recently to download anything recently.

I'll also note that1Mobile has an app that you can download instead of working from the website, and it's quite nice, searches for updates for your files,..

Betsy


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Sheila, I haven't actually used GetJar recently to download anything recently.
> 
> I'll also note that1Mobile has an app that you can download instead of working from the website, and it's quite nice, searches for updates for your files,..
> 
> Betsy


if you dl that app, that mean you don't have to go to navigate to the web to download (side load) other android apps?


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

pixeemom said:


> if you dl that app, that mean you don't have to go to navigate to the web to download (side load) other android apps?


The 1mobile and getjar apps were the first ones I downloaded and installed. You can directly get the apps on your fire without sideloading by using the apps rather than the websites. (I've just done it). The only sideloading I am doing is moving the files that I don't want to install or have room for into my dropbox folder and off the Fire! I also copied the .apk files I did want to install into the dropbox first as backups like the cloud. You can just click on the .apk file in your dropbox and they will install on the Fire. Works slick.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

SheilaJ said:


> The 1mobile and getjar apps were the first ones I downloaded and installed. You can directly get the apps on your fire without sideloading by using the apps rather than the websites. (I've just done it). The only sideloading I am doing is moving the files that I don't want to install or have room for into my dropbox folder and off the Fire! I also copied the .apk files I did want to install into the dropbox first as backups like the cloud. You can just click on the .apk file in your dropbox and they will install on the Fire. Works slick.


wow had no idea!
thank you...
and the who dropbox thing is confusing me, so when i have time i am going to reread this thread.
thank you!!


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

SheilaJ said:


> The 1mobile and getjar apps were the first ones I downloaded and installed. You can directly get the apps on your fire without sideloading by using the apps rather than the websites. (I've just done it). The only sideloading I am doing is moving the files that I don't want to install or have room for into my dropbox folder and off the Fire! I also copied the .apk files I did want to install into the dropbox first as backups like the cloud. You can just click on the .apk file in your dropbox and they will install on the Fire. Works slick.


sheila, i just went to the app store and 1mobile isn't coming up, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Pixiemom, From your Kindle go to the web here http://www.1mobile.com/

On the front page under recommended is an app with a big green 1 on it. Click download and it will save to your Fire. After it installs navigate through the app and everything will come directly to the Fire.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to get that from the 1mobile.com site.

Betsy


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

SheilaJ said:


> Pixiemom, From your Kindle go to the web here http://www.1mobile.com/
> 
> On the front page under recommended is an app with a big green 1 on it. Click download and it will save to your Fire. After it installs navigate through the app and everything will come directly to the Fire.
> 
> I hope that helps.


AHHHHHHHHHHHH, LOL LOL, OK I'M SO STUPID, gotcha now, thank you!!!
and Thank you too Betsy!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

been trying to get groupon on to my kindle fire, but the application just isn't agreeing with Calcifer


----------

